# How do you get weight/muscle on a boer?



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

I have a 6 week old boer buck and doe, but I'm not experienced with meat goats. I was wondering if someone could give me info on a proper feeding program for them and a good exercising program. My fair is in the first of July. They are 100% registered boers.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump, I don't do show wethers but there are several other on here that do. 

What and how much are you feeding them right now?


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

I'm feeding them free choice ADM meat goat power, milk, water, some grass and hay.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would keep them on exactly that all the way through show time since they will only be 14 weeks at that time, keep giving 2-3 bottles a day all the way through if you can.


----------



## Tazzyboy5 (May 3, 2016)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------

